# Preseed again after miscarriage?



## korink26

I miscarried last month, 8 weeks after getting my BFP first month trying preseed. I've been wrestling with the idea of using preseed right away again or trying it natural for a cycle (although natural got me no where before). I can't help but wonder if preseed had anything to do with the miscarriage....any advice?


----------



## McStars

So sorry for your loss...I have no idea but I don't see how preseed could have contributed to your miscarriage, I used preseed when I got my last bfp that ended in a miss too. But I have other issues though... I haven't used it again yet and I am going on my 3rd cycle now and plan on using it this time. 
Good luck!


----------



## pinkflamingo

I am on my 2nd cycle after a mc and plan to use it for first time ever. It is 'fertility friendly' so I don't see how it would cause any issues to a pregnancy, especially 8 weeks gone. Do you have any reason to question it, or are you looking for answers to the unknown? Its only natural hun, we have all been there, but sometimes there is never an answer to why it happened.

Good luck for ttc in the future xx


----------



## korink26

pinkflamingo said:


> I am on my 2nd cycle after a mc and plan to use it for first time ever. It is 'fertility friendly' so I don't see how it would cause any issues to a pregnancy, especially 8 weeks gone. Do you have any reason to question it, or are you looking for answers to the unknown? Its only natural hun, we have all been there, but sometimes there is never an answer to why it happened.
> 
> Good luck for ttc in the future xx

I didn't start questioning it until I kept seeing people associating preseed with miscarriages on different forums so then when I was googling miscarriage and preseed it seems to be in question. My sensible side tells me that miscarriage is just so common and ppl want something to blame it on. I'm waiting for my first cycle after D&C and can't wait to start trying again! Thank you and good luck you!


----------



## Red29

So sorry for your loss. The first and only time I used preseed, I got pregnant. Unfortunately, the pregnancy ended with a mmc in April at almost 12 weeks. I too questioned my use of preseed, but I also second guessed just about everything I did before and while I was pregnant. I also googled "preseed and miscarriage" and found that there are some women who believe that preseed may have contributed to their miscarriage. On the flip side, there are many women who have had perfectly healthy babies, so who knows. Personally, I don't think that preseed contributed to my miscarriage, but with that said, I'm not sure I'll use it again (a little superstitious right now). Best wishes!


----------



## SAJ

Interesting that you would say that because I was also questioning that. I know it's natural to want to blame something because, for me anyway, that helps me understand something because there's a cause-effect (whether it's proven or not is a different story, it's all perception at this point). I also questioned whether or not it was because I'd always carry my cell phone in my pocket, near my belly. Or if it was because I climbed a mountain of stairs in the first few weeks of pregnancy. I could question myself til I'm exhausted but in the end, it doesn't change anything. My baby is gone. Like Red29, I'm apprehensive about using it again, just because of what I relate it to now (again, whether it's proven doesn't matter at this point, it's my perception). So it's up in the air.](*,)


----------



## korink26

Red29 said:


> So sorry for your loss. The first and only time I used preseed, I got pregnant. Unfortunately, the pregnancy ended with a mmc in April at almost 12 weeks. I too questioned my use of preseed, but I also second guessed just about everything I did before and while I was pregnant. I also googled "preseed and miscarriage" and found that there are some women who believe that preseed may have contributed to their miscarriage. On the flip side, there are many women who have had perfectly healthy babies, so who knows. Personally, I don't think that preseed contributed to my miscarriage, but with that said, I'm not sure I'll use it again (a little superstitious right now). Best wishes!

Awww, I totally hear you on questioning everything you did. So true, on the flip side I have googled "did you have a boy or girl using preseed" and there are pages of success stories on there. Oh the decisions...but on the plus side, today I got my first AF after my D&C. Never thought I'd be so happy to see it! :thumbup:


----------



## korink26

SAJ said:


> Interesting that you would say that because I was also questioning that. I know it's natural to want to blame something because, for me anyway, that helps me understand something because there's a cause-effect (whether it's proven or not is a different story, it's all perception at this point). I also questioned whether or not it was because I'd always carry my cell phone in my pocket, near my belly. Or if it was because I climbed a mountain of stairs in the first few weeks of pregnancy. I could question myself til I'm exhausted but in the end, it doesn't change anything. My baby is gone. Like Red29, I'm apprehensive about using it again, just because of what I relate it to now (again, whether it's proven doesn't matter at this point, it's my perception). So it's up in the air.](*,)

I also question if I shouldn't have been working out on my elliptical those first couple weeks. I guess we'll never know, but I guess it just wasn't meant to be. It was the only thing that seemed to work for us, so I think we will try it again. Hopefully we have better results this time! So sorry for you loss, just know you are not alone in your feelings/sadness.:hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

I have also thought this but then I thought "No way!" as I didn't use it for my first pregnancy and that ended in mc. I used it for 2 & 3 and they ended badly too. Well actually I use Conceive Plus which is a similar thing. Surely not though??


----------



## korink26

I really don't think so anymore....I went into the pregnancy boards on here and asked ladies past the 12 week mark if any of them used preseed and a lot of them had and they did NOT miscarry. We decided to use it again right away after our miscarriage, but so far no luck...


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah and you would think that something like that would have had rigorous tests done. I just kept thinking that it helped the bad sperm to the egg as they couldn't swim very well and limped along in the gel to make it!! But now I don't think so, especially if lots of ladies have had success with it. Think it's just a coincidence. It's like that Bert & Ernie joke off Sesame Street where the conversation goes:

"Why do you always have that banana tucked behind your ear?"
"Why to keep the aligators away from Sesame Street of course..."
"But there are no aligators in Sesame Street!"
"Exactly! So it's working!" 

........................So one thing is not causing the other we just link it through coincidence. I also went through a phase of thinking that Radox bubble bath had caused one my miscarriages! Seriously!! x x Preseed ahead ladies!


----------



## filipenko32

Korink - good luck with your BFP x


----------



## keepthefaithx

I never heard of preseed being a cause for miscarriage, i know alot of people that used preseed and it helped not hurt!


----------



## BeantownBaby

I used pre seed and we mc'ed. I honestly don't believe their was any correlation for us. I think that the instance of mc is just high (1 in 5 pregnancies). Good luck. We are on month two of trying after mc and are using pre seed again.


----------



## korink26

filipenko32 said:


> Yeah and you would think that something like that would have had rigorous tests done. I just kept thinking that it helped the bad sperm to the egg as they couldn't swim very well and limped along in the gel to make it!! But now I don't think so, especially if lots of ladies have had success with it. Think it's just a coincidence. It's like that Bert & Ernie joke off Sesame Street where the conversation goes:
> 
> "Why do you always have that banana tucked behind your ear?"
> "Why to keep the aligators away from Sesame Street of course..."
> "But there are no aligators in Sesame Street!"
> "Exactly! So it's working!"
> 
> ........................So one thing is not causing the other we just link it through coincidence. I also went through a phase of thinking that Radox bubble bath had caused one my miscarriages! Seriously!! x x Preseed ahead ladies!

LOL! Thanks for the laugh, it's totally true!! Good luck to you as well!


----------

